# Man Arrested After Camera Found In Bathroom At Texas Elementary School



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 21, 2019)

EL CAMPO, Texas (KTRK/CNN) - A contract food worker for a Texas elementary school faces child porn charges after a hidden camera was found in the boys’ bathroom.

Police arrested 42-year-old Scott Gelardi as he arrived for work Tuesday at Northside Elementary School. He is suspected of hiding a camera in a boys’ bathroom at the school, which allegedly caught video and photographs of students.






Scott Gelardi, 42, is charged with possession of child pornography and possession of child pornography with the intent to promote. (Source: El Campo Police Department/KTRK/CNN)
“They’re just kids. They’re just innocent kids coming to school to learn,” said grandparent Cathy Trevino.

Maintenance workers found the camera in the bathroom Monday. No children in the footage have been identified because none of their faces were seen.


Police searched Gelardi’s home and the rest of the school. They say they have no evidence of any physical contact with students. No other devices were found in the school.

Gelardi is charged with possession of child pornography, a third-degree felony, and possession of child pornography with the intent to promote, a second-degree felony.

The El Campo Independent School District says Gelardi was a third-party contractor working for the school. They say they conduct background checks on anyone working at their schools.


“Reevaluate your staff. These are somebody else’s kids. These are not your children, but it is your job, your obligation to make sure these kids are safe,” Trevino said.


Earlier this year, the district said a substitute teacher was fired after filming pornography inside a classroom at El Campo High School. Police also investigated a food worker at another school, who was allegedly sending inappropriate messages to students.


----------



## Kanky (Nov 21, 2019)

They need to interview every single child that he had access to just in case.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 21, 2019)

sick  mind


----------

